# connection flight to Uk from non-eu country stopover Germany.



## Zara2013 (Jul 18, 2013)

Hello,
I ask this question in UK forum but no concreate answer. My husband will be travelling on a spouse visa (once he applies and gets it) from Bosnia. As there are no direct flights from Bosnia to the UK he will most likely have a connection flight at one of Germany airports. My question is; will he need to obtain another visa specific to Germany to allow him to make the connection flight to the UK?

Thanks,
Zara


----------



## HKG3 (Jan 11, 2015)

Zara2013 said:


> Hello,
> I ask this question in UK forum but no concreate answer. My husband will be travelling on a spouse visa (once he applies and gets it) from Bosnia. As there are no direct flights from Bosnia to the UK he will most likely have a connection flight at one of Germany airports. My question is; will he need to obtain another visa specific to Germany to allow him to make the connection flight to the UK?
> 
> Thanks,
> Zara


Zara

You need to check whether your husband will need a visa to transit Germany. Please see link below - 

German Consulate General Edinburgh - Do you need a visa for Germany?


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Zara2013 said:


> Hello,
> I ask this question in UK forum but no concreate answer. My husband will be travelling on a spouse visa (once he applies and gets it) from Bosnia. As there are no direct flights from Bosnia to the UK he will most likely have a connection flight at one of Germany airports. My question is; will he need to obtain another visa specific to Germany to allow him to make the connection flight to the UK?
> 
> Thanks,
> Zara


He should be fine:

Deutsche Botschaft Sarajewo - Viza odredbe za državljane Bosne i Hercegovine


----------



## Zara2013 (Jul 18, 2013)

☺ thank you for your replies. X


----------

